# Gaming Pc Beratung



## sascha93 (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
Ich möchte mir gerne in den nächsten Tagen einen Pc selber zusammenstellen, nur weiss ich leider nicht was ich für Hardware Komponenten brauche.

*Meine Vorausetzung: *Vorausgesetzt ist das ich alle Spiele gerne auf höchsten Details spielen möchte z.b Mw3, Bf3, Crysis halt alle Shooter.

*Was der Pc können soll: *Schwerpunkt vom meinen Pc sollte das Gaming sein. Da ich eig. vor hatte 3 Monitore anszuschließen ergibt sich bei mir die Frage was ich für so ein Projekt alles brauche.
                                   Als Bildschirmgrösse hätte ich mir gerne 24 Zoll vorgestellt und die Auflösung sollte schon Full HD sein.

Ausserdem sollte der PC ein Blue Ray Laufwerk und ein Kartenleser haben.
Wie sieht es mit einer Lüftersteuerung aus? Ist so etwas sinnvoll oder kann ich das getrost weglassen?

Zu dem Pc selber bräuchte ich noch Windows.


Mein Budget liegt so etwa bei 1600€ wobei ich jetzt sage das ich die Grundsubstanz von dem Pc schon kaufen werde, D.h ich werde in den nächsten Monat ggf zu einer 2 Grafikkarte greifen( Falls dies erforderlich ist) und nach und nach erst die 3 Bildschirme kaufen werde, aber die Grundsubstanz sollte halt schon gegeben sein mit CF oder Sli fähigen Board.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei meinem Projekt helfen.


Gruss Sascha


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

So könntest Du es machen, wenn Du eine 2. Grafikkarte nachrüsten willst:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed 
 Board: ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77
 RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB 
 optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s oder Samsung SSD 830 oder Corsair Performance Pro 
 NT: Corsair AX 650W ATX 2.3 
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced USB 3.0
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho 
 Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC, 3GB GDDR5 
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
Lüfter: 3x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm


----------



## sascha93 (5. Mai 2012)

Wird das denn reichen um 3 Monitore mit Full Hd zu befeuern ? Und das auch noch auf Höchsten Details ?


----------



## Robonator (5. Mai 2012)

Also für Max + 3 Monitore wird eine 7950 nicht mehr ausreichen


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

Dann würde ich eher zu 2x HD7970, oder 2x GTX680 mit 4GB VRAM greifen.


----------



## sascha93 (5. Mai 2012)

Bigger is Better  ? Wie verkabelt man eig 3 Bildschirme mit 2 Grafikkarten ? Das ist noch totales Neuland für mich  ?


----------



## Master Shake (5. Mai 2012)

Du solltest dein Budget drastisch erhöhen. Für zwei 7970 und drei Monitore bist du schon mind. 1300 Flocken los. Ansonsten mit einer Graka und einem Monitor starten und später ausbauen.


----------



## sascha93 (5. Mai 2012)

Master Shake schrieb:


> Ansonsten mit einer Graka und einem Monitor starten und später ausbauen.


 

Das meine ich ja aber ich möchte halt schonmal die Grundsubstanz Bildschirm und Grafikkarte Nr.2 kann ich ja dann nachrüsten.
Könnt ihr mir noch empfehlen ob 24 oder 27 zoll besser ist ? Und welchen Bildschirm könnt ihr mir generell empfehlen ?


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

Für 3 Monitor würde ich welche mit schmalem Rahmen nehmen, außerdem wäre ein IPS Panel nicht verkehrt, weil da der Blickwinkel höher ist. Also z.B. einen Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

Erhöhe dein Budget.
Wenn du erst später alles umrüsten willst gibt es schon wieder stärkere Karten.


----------



## sascha93 (6. Mai 2012)

Welchen Big Tower könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen? Wie gesagt da sollen 2 680'er rein  also könnt ihr mir helfen ?


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

2 GTX 680 kannst du auch in einen Midi Tower einbauen.

Oder du nimmst den Klassiker.
Cooler Master HAF X schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-942-KKN1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## sascha93 (6. Mai 2012)

Würd das denn sicher von der Grösser her passen ?
Ich habe mir den hier noch angeguckt : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » anidees » anidees AI-6BW Midi-Tower, black Window - gedämmt. Wie siehts damit aus ?


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

Das geht auch.


----------



## Robonator (6. Mai 2012)

Das Ding da bei Caseking sollte groß genug sein. Beim HAF X brauchste dir keine Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## sascha93 (6. Mai 2012)

Brauche ich bei dem Haf X noch Kabel verlängerungen ? Sonst noch nützliches zubehör wie z.b Lüftersteuerung?
Ist es Sinnvoll alle Lüfter einzubauen ?


Gruss Sascha


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

Ja 8 Pin und 24 Pin würde ich als Verlängerung kaufen.


----------



## Softy (6. Mai 2012)

Hier mit Links :

EPS 8pin 12V in Einbauzubehör | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Netzteilverlängerungskabel 24-pin ATX (versch. Längen) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Robonator (6. Mai 2012)

Ausreichen tut ne Verlängerung für die CPU, aber eine 24er wäre auch nicht schlecht 

Ich selbst hab ne Lüftersteuerung eingebaut, welche ich auch sehr hilfreich finde 
Eingebaut habe ich einen Lüfter vorne und an der Seite welche reinpusten. Oben und hinten eben 2 die rauspusten. Ich denke noch mehr einzubauen wäre nicht nötig.   Das HAF X bringt aber auch kleine Extras für SLI wie solche "Grafikkartenhalterungen an denen du auch Lüfter schrauben kannst die dann direkt die Luft vom Frontlüfter in die Grafikkarten pustet. Oder halt so eine Art Tunnel die im Grunde das selbe bewirkt  

Vielleicht noch ein paar rote LED´s für den Innenraum?


----------



## sascha93 (7. Mai 2012)

Welche gtx 680 könnt ihr mir bei 3 Bildschirmen und Full HD auflösung empfehlen? Brauche ich sonst noch irgendwelche Kabel für die 2'te Grafikkarte oder für das Netzteil? Bei sowas habe ich leider keine Ahnung 


Gruss sascha


----------



## coroc (7. Mai 2012)

Der Chip auf den Grakas ist immer der selbe, nur die Kühlung ist unterschiedlich gut/laut

Vlt. die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N680OC-2GD) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## sascha93 (7. Mai 2012)

Es gibt doch verschiedene Speicherraten oder ? Wäre die mit mehr Speicher sinvoller um alle spiele auf max. spielen kann?


----------



## coroc (7. Mai 2012)

Erst mal kommt es auf die Taktfrequenz an, die Frequenz des Speichers ist 2-rangig, wobei ich sagen muss, das beide Freguenzen ausreichend hoch sind und du die Graka ja auch manuell übertakten kannst


----------



## sascha93 (7. Mai 2012)

Also kann ich einfach eine x beliebige nehmen?weil mir im den thread eine 4gv graka empfohlen wurde  bin hetzt ein bisschen verwirrt -.-?


----------



## Johnny_Burke (7. Mai 2012)

Also... Wenn du auf 3 Bildschirmen spielen willst ,dann aufjedenfall 4GB. Kaufe niemals bei 3 Monitoren (vorausgesetzt du spielst mit ihnen) nur 2GB bei der GTX 680! Sofern du nur 3 Monitore zum arbeiten benutzt und nur auf einem spielst, reichen auch 2 GB. Aber das würde dich auch begrenzen wenn du es dir später anders überlegst. Ich würde mir definitv eine 4GB Version kaufen.


----------



## coroc (7. Mai 2012)

Oder auf GTX 690 warten


----------



## Johnny_Burke (7. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Oder auf GTX 690 warten


 
Die 2x 2Gb  sind aber eher Marketing. Effektiv hat die auch nur 2GB. Lieber GTX 680 in 4GB Version im SLI.


----------



## sascha93 (7. Mai 2012)

Welche 4gb version könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Soviele davon Stehen ja nicht zu auswahl :/


----------



## Johnny_Burke (7. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Welche 4gb version könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Soviele davon Stehen ja nicht zu auswahl :/


 
Es gibt atm. einmal Palit und Gainward. Würde zu Palit greifen da Gainward im RMA Fall vom Support her grottig ist.


----------



## sascha93 (7. Mai 2012)

Okay dann wäre soweit alles geklärt. Nur eine Frage hätte ich noch undzwar passt das wirklich alles in den coolermaster? Und brauche ich sonst noch iwelche kabel ?


----------



## sascha93 (8. Mai 2012)

Oder wie siehts mit 2 hd 7970 aus? Haven die genügend Speicher ?


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2012)

3GB VRAM sollten schon ausreichen.


----------



## sascha93 (8. Mai 2012)

Also kann ich auch getrost zur einer hd7970 greifen? Kann sie mit einer gtx 680 mithalten ?


----------



## coroc (9. Mai 2012)

Die GTX 680 ist n Tick besser, aber die 7970 lässt sich besser (auch über ne GTX680) übertakten


----------



## sascha93 (9. Mai 2012)

Ok und zwei hd 7970 packen 3 monitore auf vollen details ?


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2012)

Für die meisten Spiele reicht das. Hier ein interessanter Artikel dazu: GeForce GTX 680, Part 2: SLI, 5760x1080, And Overclocking : Multi-Card, Wide-Screen Gaming, And Your Feedback


----------



## sascha93 (9. Mai 2012)

Die frage ist nur ob 3 Gb vram reichen da habe ich ein bisschen bammel vor


----------



## Sammla (9. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Die GTX 680 ist n Tick besser, aber die 7970 lässt sich besser (auch über ne GTX680) übertakten



Ich denke gerade wenn man über 3 Monitore Spielen will hat die HD 7970 die Nase vorn.. Auch wegen Eyefinity 



sascha93 schrieb:


> Die frage ist nur ob 3 Gb vram reichen da habe ich ein bisschen bammel vor



3GB dürften ausreichen. Bisher noch niemanden gesehen der das vollkommen ausgelastet hat. Wenn du allerdings wirklich alles auf Ultra stellst, dazu noch Grafikmods verwendest, Texturenpacks und was weiß ich.. Dann könnte es eng werden 

Eine Grafikkarte mit 6GB Vram soll bereits in der Mache sein. Gerüchte sagen ja, dass die HD7990 ähnlich ausgestattet sein und ebenfalls über 6 GB Vram verfügen wird. 
Die erste Karte mit 6GB Vram wird wohl die Sapphire HD 7970 Toxic sein, auf welche ich mich stürzen werde sobald sie erscheint. 

Speichermonster: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Toxic mit 6 GiByte VRAM abgelichtet

Wann das gute Stück erscheint ist aber leider unklar.. Nicht mal Gerüchte gibt es dazu! Und ob sich lohnt darauf zu warten? Jedenfalls wärst du mit den 6GB Vram dann endgültig auf "der sicheren Seite" 

Da ich ebenfalls plane mich über 3 Monitore (Am besten 120HZ) von Battlefield und co. verwöhnen zu lassen teilt uns ungefähr das selbe Schicksal  Allerdings solltest du weitaus mehr als 1600€ einplanen wenn du deinen Traum wirklich in die Tat umsetzen willst.


----------



## sascha93 (9. Mai 2012)

Was meinst du denn mit texturen mods etc ??


----------



## coroc (9. Mai 2012)

Die verbessern z.B. das Muster/die Details eines Computerspiel


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2012)

Sammla schrieb:


> Ich denke gerade wenn man über 3 Monitore Spielen will hat die HD 7970 die Nase vorn.. Auch wegen Eyefinity


 
Mit der GTX 680 kannst du inzwischen auch 3 Monitore versorgen.


----------



## sascha93 (12. Mai 2012)

So ich habe mir jetzt mal ein System zusammengestellt. Was sagt ihr dazu ? 
Nur bei Dem Ram bräuchte ich noch Hilfe:

hardwareversand.de - Mein Warenkorb


----------



## coroc (12. Mai 2012)

Warenkorb ist leer, mach nen Screenshot oder sowas mit HWV kenne ich mich nicht aus


----------



## sascha93 (12. Mai 2012)

Mainboard : ASUS P9X79 PRO
CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K Retail, ohne Kühler, LGA2011
Netzteil: Corsair Professional Series Gold AX750, 750 Watt
Laufwerk: LG BH10LS38 Blu-ray bulk
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
Grafikkarte: 2X Sapphire HD 7970 3GB GDDR5 PCI-Express
CPU Lüfter: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
SSD: Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Ram: ???
Gehäuse: Cooler master HafX
Dazu die 8-Pin und 24-Pin verlängerung.

Habe ich sonst noch was dazu beachten ?


----------



## coroc (12. Mai 2012)

RAM: Corsair Vengenanec Lp 8gb, die reichen zum zocken
Vielleicht och nen dickeren CPU-Kühler?


----------



## sascha93 (12. Mai 2012)

Da müsst ihr mir leider helfen da habe ich leider keine Ahnung von


----------



## coroc (12. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht Softys Alpenföhn K2? Mit dem CPU-Kühler war ja auch nur son ne Idee, ich dachte nur 130W sind schon ganz schön viel


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Vielleicht Softys Alpenföhn K2? Mit dem CPU-Kühler war ja auch nur son ne Idee, ich dachte nur 130W sind schon ganz schön viel


 
Den kannst du vergessen.
Luftkühler allgemein kannst du bei Sandy E vergessen. Die sind alle zu schwach.

Kauf dir den Corsair H100. Der passt in den Deckel des HAF X.
Corsair Hydro Series H100 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Jeanboy (12. Mai 2012)

Ram: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals Deutschland


Aber mal 'ne Frage: Du bist dir im klaren, dass du ~2200 Euro ausgibst und dein Budget 1600 war oder?


----------



## sascha93 (12. Mai 2012)

Habe mal mit meinem Chef ( Freundinn) gesprochen, geht alles klar.


----------



## Jeanboy (12. Mai 2012)

Wenn du meine Rams (evtl. 2x8 = 16 GB, falls du ein bisschen auf Vorrat kaufen willst ) nimmst und den Kühler von Threshold, dann könntest du bestellen (wenn du selbst zufrieden bist)


Falls du keine 7 Tage + warten willst, müsste man vielleicht noch ein neues Netzteil suchen/es woanders bestellen...


----------



## sascha93 (12. Mai 2012)

Wie wird denn dieser kühler montiert;(? Sowas habe ich ja noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Jeanboy (12. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Wie wird denn dieser kühler montiert;(? Sowas habe ich ja noch nie gesehen.



Corsair H80 Installation einer Wasser / Flüssigkühlung - YouTube


----------



## sascha93 (13. Mai 2012)

Ist es eig schwer später von Lüftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung umzusteigen ?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

Du musst schon etwas basteln.


----------



## sascha93 (13. Mai 2012)

aber das Gehäuse Hafx ist dafür geeignet ?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

Für ein Radiator im Deckel auf jeden Fall.


----------



## sascha93 (20. Mai 2012)

Als Gehäuse würde ich mir noch heute abend das *Bitfenix Shinobi XL *bestellen. Nur eine Frage hätte ich jetzt noch an euch. Kriege ich den Corsair H100 in den Deckel rein und passt das dann alles so ?

Danke,

Gruss Sascha
*
*

*
*


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Sollte alles passen


----------



## sascha93 (20. Mai 2012)

Bist du dir denn sicher ? habe da ein bisschen Bammel vor


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

Das passt schon: Bitfenix Shinobi XL XL-ATX Gaming Case Unboxing & First Look Linus Tech Tips - YouTube


----------



## sascha93 (20. Mai 2012)

Dazu wollte ich mir dann noch die passende Seitenwand bestellen. Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix - Zubehör » BitFenix Colossus & Shinobi XL Window Side Panel - schwarz Ist diese Plug&Play ? 
Tut mir leid das ich für jeden Stuss frage  

Grüsse Sascha


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

Ich denke nicht, dass Du da den Dremel Multi auspacken musst 

Wenn Caseking schreibt, dass das passt, passt das schon


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Die Seitenwand sieht gut aus und passt


----------



## sascha93 (20. Mai 2012)

Alles klar dann Bestell ich mir das und vertrau euch dann mal  also melde mich wenn neue Teile eintreffen  


Gruss : Sascha


----------



## sascha93 (21. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen.
Wollte später das Mainboard Asus P9X79 Deluxe bestellen und jetzt hab ich eine recht doofe Frage. Ich sehe auf den Bildern i-wie kein anschluss der Soundkarte :/ Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen ? 

Gruss Sascha
*
*


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Willst Du jetzt doch zum Sockel 2011 greifen?  

Dann würde ich maximal das Asus P9X79 Pro nehmen, das sollte völlig ausreichen. Wieso nimmst Du keinen Ivy- i7-3770K?


----------



## sascha93 (21. Mai 2012)

Weiss ja nicht was die bessere Alternative wäre? Was würdest du mir denn empfehlen ?


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Zum Sockel 2011 würde ich nur greifen, wenn Du unbedingt 2x16 lanes für 2 Grafikkarten haben möchtest, oder schwerpunktmäßig Videos bearbeitest oder so.

Ansonsten würde ich es so machen wie auf der 1. Seite, Du kannst ja den i7-3770K statt des i5-3570K nehmen.


----------



## sascha93 (21. Mai 2012)

Was bieten denn die 2X16 Lanes für Vorteile ?


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Was bieten denn die 2X16 Lanes für Vorteile ?


 
In Games rund 2%. Beim Videoschnitt 0%.


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Was bieten denn die 2X16 Lanes für Vorteile ?


Manche User  berichten aber, dass es mit 2x16 lanes "runder" läuft, also weniger Mikroruckler und so.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Manche User  berichten aber, dass es mit 2x16 lanes "runder" läuft, also weniger Mikroruckler und so.


 
Das sind wohl die, die meinen dass es keine Mikroruckler bei 60 FPS gibt.


----------



## sascha93 (22. Mai 2012)

Habe jetzt mal eine Zusammenstellung gemacht, da ich es mir bald bestellen werde. Bitte um letze Absegnung:


Directupload.net - g6bzqdbq.png


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Wozu brauchst du ein 850 Watt Netzteil?


----------



## sascha93 (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich vllt eine zweite gtx 680 später holen wollte :\ ist das zuviel ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (22. Mai 2012)

750 Watt reicht für SLI.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Wenn ich vllt eine zweite gtx 680 später holen wollte :\ ist das zuviel ?


 
Entweder machst du gleich SLI oder nie. Wenn du dir in 1 oder 2 Jahren eine zweite holen willst hat Nvidia oder AMD schon Karten draußen die schneller sind und weniger Strom ziehen.


----------



## sascha93 (22. Mai 2012)

Möchte ja nicht in ein paar jahren aufrüsten, wenn 1 monat später. Also reichen auh 750watt licker aus?


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Möchte ja nicht in ein paar jahren aufrüsten, wenn 1 monat später. Also reichen auh 750watt licker aus?


 
Ja nimm einfach die 750 Watt Version des AX.


----------



## sascha93 (25. Mai 2012)

So kleines Update:

Gehäuse ist heute angekommen Wirklich super verarbeitet 

So jetzt hab ich erfahren das mir mein Vater ein Netzteil spendieren will. Ich werde mir nachher das Corsair Professional Series Gold Ax 850 Watt bestellen Wenn schon denn schon

So nun zu einer weiteren Frage:

Ich möchte jedes Kabel sprich: Sata Lüfter ect.. halt alle Kabel Weiss Sleeven. 

Nun weiss ich nur nicht was ich kaufen soll? 
Könnt ihr mir da alles Zusammenstellen was ich dafür brauche? Wieviel Meter, Wieviel Schrumpfschlauch ich brauche? Da bin ich wirklich überfragt.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## ich111 (25. Mai 2012)

Ist ja nicht meine Stromrechnung


----------



## sascha93 (25. Mai 2012)

ich111 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja nicht meine Stromrechnung



Mein Gott diese überflüssigen Kommentare :/ Ist doch meine Sache oder nicht? Hauptsache i-was in den Raum schmeissen damit man den Zähler hochdrücken kann. Erstklassiger Kommentar


----------



## ich111 (26. Mai 2012)

Weniger Leistung liegt halt näher an dem was dein System verbraucht und daher wird weniger Strom gezogen. Momentan gibt es eh eher den Trend zu sparsameren Systemen(siehe GCN, Kepler, Sandy Bridge und IvyBridge).

http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve.htm hat imho den besten Sleeve. Anhand des Komplett-Sets kannst du auch abschätzen, was du brauchst oder du Rechnest halt durch und addierst etwas Verschnitt


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2012)

Das Corsair AX850 ist mir nicht mehr geheuer  Allein bei 2 Leuten hier im Forum ist das AX850 abgeraucht (streetjumper16 und Threshold). Die Schutzschaltungen haben nicht funktioniert, denen hat es den ganzen Rechner zerschossen  Ich würde lieber ein Seasonic X-560 oder so nehmen.


----------



## coroc (26. Mai 2012)

Außerdem gab es ein Pcgh in Gefahr Video, in dem sie auch ein Corsair AX Nt abrauchen lassen, Kabelbrand ist nichts gutes...


----------



## sascha93 (26. Mai 2012)

Welches Netzteil würdet ihr mir denn empfeen, wollt mir heute eins bestellen


----------



## coroc (26. Mai 2012)

Das da be quiet! Straight Power E9 700W ATX 2.3 (E9-700W/BN194) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## sascha93 (26. Mai 2012)

Und das brennt mir sicher nicht durch ?


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2012)

Ich würde eines mit Kabelmanagment nehmen, z.B. ein be Quiet Dark Power Pro 750 oder ein Corsair AX*7*50.

Oder ein 80+ Platin Teil wie z.B. das Enermax Platimax 750 oder das Seasonic Platinum 860.

Auch sehr gut wäre das Seasonic X-Series 760.


----------



## sascha93 (26. Mai 2012)

Dankeschön für die Antworten  Echt spitze 
Jetzt habe ich als Mainboard das ASUS Rampage IV Formula ins Auge gezogen da ich es mit der Farbkombination besser finde  Was sagt ihr zu diesem Board ?

EDIT: Habe mich jetzt für das Enermax Patimay 750W Entschieden, hoffe das ich jetzt richtig gewählt habe.
*
*


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2012)

Wenn Du das Enermax Platimax meinst, sind beide Sachen teuer, aber gut


----------



## coroc (26. Mai 2012)

Das MoBo ist oversized, aber wenn das portemonee es zulässt kannst du es gerne nehmen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Mai 2012)

Ich finde, Platinum oder sogar Titanium Netzteile lohnen sich von der P/L nicht mehr. Ein Gold Netzteil ist schon perfekt genug. Aber wenn du das Platimax möchtest um dich von der Masse abzuheben, ist das völlig in Ordnung. Das ist ein sehr gutes Netzteil.


----------



## sascha93 (26. Mai 2012)

Okay dann werde ich mir das Netzteil gleich bestellen
Nochmal zu dem Mainboard: Ist das ASUS Rampage IV Formula besser als das Asus P9X79 Delüxe besser oder geben die sich da nichts ?

P.s 
Wirklich tolles Forum ohne euch wäre ich wirklich aufgeschmissen


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2012)

Board kannst Du nach gewünschter Ausstattung nehmen: Produktvergleich ASUS P9X79 Pro, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBH40-G0EAY00Z), ASUS Rampage IV Formula, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBHI0-G0EAY00Z), ASUS P9X79 Deluxe, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBH50-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## sascha93 (26. Mai 2012)

Das Board wird definitiv das Rampage.

jetzt noch mal zu den sleeve's zurück. Wenn ich mich einfach nach dem Starterpaket richte, bekomme ich dann meinen ganzen Tower damit gesleevet? 

Tut mir leid das ich immer soviel Frage  


Gruss Sascha


----------



## sascha93 (26. Mai 2012)

Das Board wird definitiv das Rampage.

jetzt noch mal zu den sleeve's zurück. Wenn ich mich einfach nach dem  Starterpaket richte, bekomme ich dann meinen ganzen Tower damit  gesleevet? 

Tut mir leid das ich immer soviel Frage  


Gruss Sascha

EDIT : Sry wegen Doppelpost


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Mai 2012)

Ich tippe auf 25-40m. Ich denke mit 35 Metern bist du gut bedient. 12 Meter benötigt schon der 24pin ATX Stecker des Mainboards.


----------



## sascha93 (26. Mai 2012)

Dann bestell ich einmal dieses Anfänger Paket und dazu noch 20 Meter Roten Sleeve + Schrumpfschlauch und sleeve für sata das müsste ja dann dicke reichen oder ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Mai 2012)

Bei Nils? Diese Seite würde ich dafür empfehlen.


----------



## sascha93 (26. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Bei Nils? Diese Seite würde ich dafür empfehlen.


 Was meinst du damit ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Mai 2012)

mdpc-x.com meine ich. Ist die beste Sleeveausrüstungsseite.


----------



## sascha93 (26. Mai 2012)

Habe ich jetzt alles richtig gemacht  ? wird es reichen und kriege ich diese Pins auch ohne dieses Werkzeug raus ?
*Pin-Remover von MOLEX - Das Original**1X*
*Pin-Remover 4-Pin - Save My Wallet**1X*
*Pre-Cut Schrumpfschlauch SMALL - ROT* *2X
**MDPC Konjunkturpaket* *1X
**Sleeve SMALL - ROT**2X

*So jetzt manuell eingefügt.


----------



## coroc (26. Mai 2012)

Sehe nix


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Mai 2012)

Der Warenkorb ist leider leer. Die Pins ohne Werkzeug raus zu bekommen ist schwierig, aber mit Büroklammern sollte es fummelig gehen - Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob Büroklammern für 4 Pin Molex reichen.


----------



## sascha93 (26. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Der Warenkorb ist leider leer. Die Pins ohne Werkzeug raus zu bekommen ist schwierig, aber mit Büroklammern sollte es fummelig gehen - Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob Büroklammern für 4 Pin Molex reichen.



Habe meine Beitrag Edittiert


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Mai 2012)

Das reicht auf jedenfall. Viel Spaß damit. 

Mit dem Werkzeug von Nils kannst du perfekt die Anschlüsse entfernen. Damit ist das Sleeven deutlich vereinfacht.


----------



## sascha93 (26. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das reicht auf jedenfall. Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Mit dem Werkzeug von Nils kannst du perfekt die Anschlüsse entfernen. Damit ist das Sleeven deutlich vereinfacht.



Habs Reineditiert werde es nachher bestellen  

Bin Grad am Überlegen was besser in das Farbschema passt:

Mainboard ist ja Rot Schwarz
Sleeves: Rot Schwarz
Lüfter: ????? Weiss mit weissen Led's oder Rote Lüfter mit Roten Led's?

Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2012)

Ich würde rote nehmen. Schwarze LEDs gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Mai 2012)

Ganz klar rot. Du könntest aber Akzente setzen, falls du eine Wasserkühlung und einen durchsichtigen CPU-Kühler hast. Da würden weiße LED's im CPU-Kühler stark aussehen.


----------



## sascha93 (26. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde rote nehmen. Schwarze LEDs gibt es leider nicht.


  Ne leider nicht  
Welche 120mm Led Lüfter kannst du mir empfehlen ?

Auf dem Corsair H100 kann ich ja auch ganz normal 2 120mm Lüfter mit Roten Led's verbauen oder ?

Edit :
*DieMangoKiwi *
Wasserkühlung kommt später und lüfter kosten ja auch nicht die Welt aber das ist noch in weiter Zukunft mit der Wasserkühlung


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2012)

Die hier sind sehr gut: Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R), Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## sascha93 (26. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Die hier sind sehr gut: Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R), Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


  Sehen sehr gut aus  Nur möchte ich nicht soviele Led's an den Lüfter haben. Ich habe gesehen das mann die Lüfter auch nur mit 4 Led's kriegt, also pro Ecke immer nur eine Led.
Kennst du da I-welche Lüfter?

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2012)

Klaro : 

Produktvergleich BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/rot, 120x120x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-12025R-RP), BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/rot, 140x140x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-14025R-RP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Mai 2012)

Wobei ich diese hier etwas besser finde als die Bitfenix.

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Crystal 120 Red LED Lüfter - 120mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Crystal 140 Red LED Lüfter - 140mm


----------



## sascha93 (26. Mai 2012)

Ich danke dir. Den Lüfter werde ich mir holen. Denke das die Lüfter in dem Schwarzen Case gut untergebracht sind  

Dann bedanke ich mir erstmal wieder für *EURE* grosse Hilfe, und ich melde mich wieder wenn ich i-welche unnützen Fragen  oder Probleme habe.
Also bis dahin 

Gruss Sascha
@
*DieMangoKiwi*

Sehen zwar schick aus aber ich denke nicht das sie in das Case mit der Farbvorstellung Rot/Schwarz reinpassen werden oder  ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Mai 2012)

Stimmt auch wieder. Die Bitfenix sind nicht schlecht, ich für meinen Teil kann sie nicht hören, hab selber einen von denen.


----------



## sascha93 (26. Mai 2012)

Alles klar dann werde ich die nehmen die mir Softy vorgeschlagen hat. Trz ein Dank an dich! 
An dem Corsair H100 Kann ich ja dann auch die 2 120mm lüfter draufschnallen oder  ?


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> An dem Corsair H100 Kann ich ja dann auch die 2 120mm lüfter draufschnallen oder  ?


 
Du kannst auch 4 anbauen.


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auch 4 anbauen.



Wie? Ist der wirklich so gross ? Also 4X 120mm?


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Wie? Ist der wirklich so gross ? Also 4X 120mm?


 
Ich glaub auf jede Seite 2 geht ^^


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

Das geht doch garnicht, alleine wegen den schrauben :/?


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2012)

Das ist schon möglich: http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a1/a1dae7f2_244c84e8_vbattach233495.jpeg


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

Ach ich lasse es Lieber mit 2 Lüfter. Denke das wird auch reichen oder ?

Habe jetzt weiteres bestellt

5X BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/rot und Enermax Platimax 750W.

*

*


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2012)

2 Lüfter reichen, allerdings ist der Lamellenabstand ist bei der Corsair H100 geringer als bei den meisten Luftkühlern. Um also genug kühle Luft durch den Wärmetauscher zu blasen, sind schnell drehende Lüfter notwendig, sonst ist die Kühlleistung kaum höher als bei einem guten Luftkühler.


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

Ich wollt ja eh ne L+ftersteuerung kaufen, dann kann ich ja einfach die 2 Lüfter auf volle Pulle drehen, dann müsste das ja auch eig gehen oder ?


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2012)

Willst Du die Lüfter verwenden, die bei der H100 dabei sind, oder die Bitfenix-Lüfter?

Die Serienlüfter drehen nicht umsonst mit bis zu 2500rpm.


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

Wenn wollt ich die Bitfenix-Lüfter verwenden, oder gehen die nich ?


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2012)

Doch, das geht. Aber Du verzichtest eben auf einige °C Temperaturunterschied:

Corsair H80 und H100 mit Silent Ambitionen? - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

Ich kann ja die Standart Lüfter die mitkommen Über den H100 machen und die von BitFenix dann dadrunter.
Ich denke mal das sollte doch kein Problem sein, oder sind die Schrauben dafür zu kurz?


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2012)

Das weiß ich nicht, kann schon sein, dass Du dann extra Schrauben kaufen musst


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

Hmm kennst du die Schrauben zufällig :/ 
Ma ne Doofe Frage am Rande. Wieviele Steckplaätze habe ich an dem Board für Lüfter, hab ein bisschen Bammel das ich garnicht soviele anschließen kann


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2012)

Wenn Du eh eine Lüftersteuerung kaufst, werden die Lüfter daran angeschlossen, und nicht am Board.

Außerdem hat das Rampage 4 nur Anschlüsse für PWM (also 4pin-)Lüfter, und die Bitfenix sind 3-pin Lüfter.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich für die H100  2 gute PWM-Lüfter kaufen (z.B. Produktvergleich), und die an die CPU_FAN-Anschlüsse des Boards anschließen. Die Gehäuselüfter würde ich an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen.


----------



## coroc (27. Mai 2012)

Würde den SlintWings oder den Föhn nehmen


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2012)

Kannst Du nochmal alles posten, was Du schon bestellt hast bzw. noch bestellen willst? Das ist hier alles so zerpflückt


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du eh eine Lüftersteuerung kaufst, werden die Lüfter daran angeschlossen, und nicht am Board.
> 
> Außerdem hat das Rampage 4 nur Anschlüsse für PWM (also 4pin-)Lüfter, und die Bitfenix sind 3-pin Lüfter.
> 
> An Deiner Stelle würde ich für die H100  2 gute PWM-Lüfter kaufen (z.B. Produktvergleich), und die an die CPU_FAN-Anschlüsse des Boards anschließen. Die Gehäuselüfter würde ich an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen.


  Problem ist das ich die Lüfter gerade Bestellt habe :/ Aber die kann ich ja eh benutzen, weil du ja sagst das die Lüfter an die Steuerung angeschlossen werden oder :/


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2012)

Die Bitfenix-Lüfter kannst Du ja als Gehäuselüfter verwenden. Für SLI ist ein guter Durchzug im Gehäuse immer gut. 

Die Lüfter der H100 würde ich nicht an der Lüftertsteuerung anschließen. Das wäre mir zu nervig, ständig die Temperaturen zu prüfen, und die Lüfter entsprechend manuell einzustellen. Die würde ich vom Board steuern lassen.


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Kannst Du nochmal alles posten, was Du schon bestellt hast bzw. noch bestellen willst? Das ist hier alles so zerpflückt


  Aber gerne doch 
Also die Lüfter von dem H100 kann ich an dem Board anschließen? Den Rest also BitFenix schließe ich an die Steuerung an oder wie 
Rot [Bestellt]


BitFenix Shinobi XL
Enermax Platimax 750W
*5X* BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/rot
Sleeves in verschiedenen Farben

Den Rest wollte ich mir jetzt diesen Monat holen, muss halt nur warten was meine Reperatur von dem Auto kostet. Im schlimmsten fall müsste ich ein paar Wochen/1,2 Monate warten

Gruss sascha


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2012)

Und wie soll der Rest aussehen?


----------



## coroc (27. Mai 2012)

Es gint keinen Rest, so sieht der luxeriöseste Hasenkäfig der Welt auf


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

Rot [Bestellt]


BitFenix Shinobi XL
Enermax Platimax 750W
*5X* BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/rot
Sleeves in verschiedenen Farben

Schwarz [Wird noch Bestellt]

LG BH10LS38 (BlueRay Player)
 HD103SJ SpinPoint 1TB (Festplatte)
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) *2X
*Asus Rampage IV Formula/battlefied 3
Intel Core i7 3930
Corsair H100
GTX680 4GB/ HD7970 bin mir dabei noch unsicher
Crucial M4 128GB SSd
Asus Xonar DX 7.1

SO Sry


----------



## coroc (27. Mai 2012)

Du meinst doch sicherlich den Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80619I73930K), oder ich würde eine GTX 670 nehmen


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Du meinst doch sicherlich den Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80619I73930K), oder ich würde eine GTX 670 nehmen


  Genau den meine ich 
Bei der Grafikkarte wollt ich eig schon ne Gtx 680 mit 4gb Vram haben weil ich gerne 3 Bildschirme anschließen möchte


----------



## coroc (27. Mai 2012)

Dann nimm die Gainward GeForce GTX 680 Phantom, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2524)


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2012)

Dann kannst du die Bitfenix Lüfter als Gehäuselüfter einbauen, und an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen, z.B. Scythe Kaze Master II schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (2 Lüfter kannst Du mit einem 3pin Y-Kabel an einen Kanal hängen)

Dazu dann 2 PWM Lüfter für die Corsair H100.

Ich habe die Kabellängen des Enermax Platimax nicht im Kopf, könnte aber gut sein, dass Du bei einem Big-Tower Verlängerungskabel brauchst, falls Du die Kabel hinter dem Mainboard-Tray verstecken willst:

BitFenix Alchemy 8-Pin EPS12V Verlängerung 45cm, sleeved rot  und ggf. BitFenix Alchemy 24-Pin ATX Verlängerung 30cm, sleeved rot


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

Gibt es die Verlängerungen auch in schwarz?


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

> Dann kannst du die Bitfenix Lüfter als Gehäuselüfter einbauen, und an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen, z.B. Scythe Kaze Master II schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (2 Lüfter kannst Du mit einem 3pin Y-Kabel an einen Kanal hängen)



Oder du nimmst gleich eine 6-Kanal Steuerung 
Scythe Kaze Master Pro Ace schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 6-Kanal (KM04-BK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Kosten ja relativ gleich viel 



> Gibt es die Verlängerungen auch in schwarz?


Bin der Meinung die auch mal in Schwarz bei Caseking gesehen zu haben


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bin der Meinung die auch mal in Schwarz bei Caseking gesehen zu haben


 
Danke. Ich habe es schon gefunden. Ich brauche ein neues Kabel weil meins schon leicht angegriffen aussieht.
Und ich bevorzuge klassisch schwarz.


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2012)

Die gibt es in allen möglichen Farben : 24 pin verlängerung in Zubehör | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

Ich hab sie schon beide bei Hardwareversand gefunden.
Ich muss nur noch klären ob ich die gleichen auch beim Großhändler bekommen kann.


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

Okay das mit den Verlengerung werden wir ja dann sehen  
Die 6 Kanal Steuerung werde ich mir dann höchstwarscheinlich holen, dass heisst ich schließe 3 Gehäuselüfter an die Steuerung und die von dem H100 direkt an das Mainboard oder  ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es die Verlängerungen auch in schwarz?


 
Der Threshold muss auch mal etwas fragen?  Die Qualität der Bitfenix Alchemie Kabel soll ziemlich gut sein. 
Aber willst du nicht selber sleeven? Macht doch Spaß.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Aber willst du nicht selber sleeven? Macht doch Spaß.


 
Nein. Die Geduld und die Lust habe ich nicht. 
 Ich habe Geld. Ich bezahle lieber für das fertige Produkt.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Die Geduld und die Lust habe ich nicht.
> Ich habe Geld. Ich bezahle lieber für das fertige Produkt.


 
Ich freue mich schon wenn ich meine 35 Meter sleeven darf.  
Vielleicht versuche ich auch meine Tastatur, Maus und Kopfhörerkabel zu sleeven.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

Dein Ding ist 35 Meter lang?


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay das mit den Verlengerung werden wir ja dann sehen
> Die 6 Kanal Steuerung werde ich mir dann höchstwarscheinlich holen, dass heisst ich schließe 3 Gehäuselüfter an die Steuerung und die von dem H100 direkt an das Mainboard oder  ?



 Zurück zum Thema :p


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

Genau. Die vom H100 kommen an den CPU Lüfter Anschluss vom Mainboard damit sie normale geregelt werden können.
Kauf dir aber bessere Lüfter als die vom H100.


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

Ich habe jetzt aber 5 lüfter gekauft :/ was mache ich denn miit den restlichen 2 :/


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Ins Shinobi XL passen doch sicherlich alle rein oder nicht?


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

2 in der front 1 hinten und im deckel wollte ich den h100 platzieren ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

So wie es aussieht passt noch einer in die Decke und einen in den Boden.


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

Ich hab das mal ausgemessen im deckel wird es warscheinlich nicht mehr passen da der H100 ein tick zuweit über die Halterung schaut.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

In der Front passen sogar 3 Lüfter, aber ich weiß nicht ob du dafür was an den Laufwerkschächten machen musst. Im Boden passt einer von den 120ern aber noch problemlos.


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

An den laufwerkschächten musst du selbst nichts machen, nur kannst du halt nicht soviele Laufwerke etc einbauen


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

Die restlichen Lüfter könntest du sonst auch aufbewahren oder du kaufst dir n Peter und schnallst die da drauf ;D


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

Was zum T***** ist denn ein Peter  ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Kennst du Peter nicht? 

Peter


----------



## coroc (27. Mai 2012)

Ein alternativer Grakakühler, EKL Alpenföhn Peter (84000000037)


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Was zum T***** ist denn ein Peter  ?


 
Peter ist der, der die Heidi ins Gebüsch zerrt.


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

Achso  Ja bin halt noch relativ '' Unerfahren ''  
Wenn die Lüfter und das Netzteil eintreffen werdet ihr es sofort erfahren  Sleeve wird Dienstag bestellt 


Gruss Sascha


----------



## coroc (27. Mai 2012)

Und die Bilder nicht vergessen


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

Kommt alles  bin am Überlegen ob ich ein eigenes Tagebuch aufmache. Habe eig relativ viel vor. Halt alles Sleeven ect Ihr kennt ja das übliche


----------



## coroc (27. Mai 2012)

Ja, Tagebuch wär noch besser


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Hast du eine gute Kamera? Vielleicht kannst du dann auch Videos von machen.


----------



## sascha93 (27. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Hast du eine gute Kamera? Vielleicht kannst du dann auch Videos von machen.


 
Habe leider nur die Kamera vom IPhone 4s ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Reicht!  Die ist gut genug dafür. Die kann sogar 720p.


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2012)

Bring die Kabel des Netzteils  nicht durcheinander beim Sleeven  Das ist sonst blöd


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Bring die Kabel des Netzteils  nicht durcheinander beim Sleeven  Das ist sonst blöd


 
Davor grault es mir am meisten


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

Das hier würde ich mir vorher durchlesen, falls Du noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Sleeven hast: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/34388-howto-wie-sleeve-ich-ein-kabel.html


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das hier würde ich mir vorher durchlesen, falls Du noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Sleeven hast: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/34388-howto-wie-sleeve-ich-ein-kabel.html


 
Habe schon alles durchgelesen bzw. gesehen 

Werde erstmal ganz vorsichtig mit dem Lüfterkabel anfangen.


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Hab mal so eine Frage: Undzwar kann ich auch ein Sockel 1155 nur fürs Gaming nehmen ?  Habe gelesen das sich da nicht viel tut zu dem Sockel 2011 ?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Sockel 1155 ist eher für das Gaming gedacht als Sockel 2011. 2011 ist der Server Sockel den du auch als Desktop kaufen kannst.


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Was würdest du mir denn Raten was ich lieber nehmen sollte ?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Sockel 1155 natürlich.


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Welchen Prozzesor empfiehlst du mir ? 
Habe mir das Board rausgesucht : Asus Maximus IV Extreme-z,z68
*
*


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

Du kannst den i5-3570K + Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Das Board brauchst du nicht. Das hier reicht.
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

kann ich auf dem Board 2 Grafikkarten anschließen ?


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

Auf dem Extreme4 schon. Auf dem Pro4 nicht.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> kann ich auf dem Board 2 Grafikkarten anschließen ?


 
Dann musst du das Extreme4 nehmen.
ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Kannst du mir das Extreme4 mal zeigen ? nicht das ich das falsche erwische.. Möchte mir auf jeden fall die Möglichkeit auf SLI CF halten


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2012)

Ja, gegen das Board gibts nix auszusetzen


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das Extreme4 mal zeigen ? nicht das ich das falsche erwische.. Möchte mir auf jeden fall die Möglichkeit auf SLI CF halten


 
Schau auf meinen Link. Da kannst du es dir ansehen.


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2012)

Hier, Threshold hat schon ein Link geschrieben, hier nochmal, ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schau auf meinen Link. Da kannst du es dir ansehen.


 
Hab ich schon gesehen Dankeschön. Ne dann nehme ich das Board mit dem Prozzesor, macht ja sonst kein sinn mehr Geld auszugeben wenn es eh nichts bringt  oder liege ich da falsch


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2012)

Meinst du einen i5 3570k? Ja, da machst du nichts falsch


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

Gute Entscheidung


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Alles klar  ich danke euch 

Also wird es der 
I5 3570
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Das sieht gut aus. Den 3570k kannst du mit 1-2 Kniffen auf 4GHz stellen und dann hast du erst mal genug Leistung für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sieht gut aus. Den 3570k kannst du mit 1-2 Kniffen auf 4GHz stellen und dann hast du erst mal genug Leistung für die nächsten Jahre.


 
Ja  Danke euch wirklich für die Tolle Beratung. 
Wäre wirklich schwachsinn gewesen wenn ich jetzt 500€ mehr ausgegeben hätte und vllt 1% mehr leistung hätte.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Ja  Danke euch wirklich für die Tolle Beratung.
> Wäre wirklich schwachsinn gewesen wenn ich jetzt 500€ mehr ausgegeben hätte und vllt 1% mehr leistung hätte.


 
Es gibt welche die geben 1000€ mehr aus nur weil sie dadurch 200 Punkte mehr beim Benchmark bekommen.


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich mein wenn sie das Geld haben  ich zumindest hätte es zwar aber ist doch echt Schwachsinnig  Spar ich lieber für mein Neuen BMW


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich jetzt den i7 3930 durch den i5 3570K wechsel brauche ich dann auch einen neuen CPU Lüfter ?


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

Dann könntest Du einen Thermalright Macho HR-02 nehmen.


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

kann ich dann trz noch den CPU Übertakten ohne das er zu heiss wird ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

Mit dem Macho? Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

Ja, so bis 4,5GHz sollten damit schon drin sein.


----------



## Robonator (28. Mai 2012)

Mit dem Macho kannste übertakten. Das ist n wirklich guter Kühler


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Kannst du mir mal den Link schicken ? Und der wird sicher reichen :/ ?


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

Produktvergleich Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1), Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Produktvergleich Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1), Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Dankeschön. Kann ich dann ein von den BitFenix LED Lüfter draufschnallen oder sollte ich den Standart Lüfter da drauf lassen?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Der Macho ist sehr gut. Du kannst Ivy nicht mit Sandy E vergleichen. Sandy E ist schon mit Standard Takt sehr heiß.


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Macho ist sehr gut. Du kannst Ivy nicht mit Sandy E vergleichen. Sandy E ist schon mit Standard Takt sehr heiß.


 
Den I5 3570K ist ja dann eine Ivy Bridge oder ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

Richtig. Also keine Probleme.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Dankeschön. Kann ich dann ein von den BitFenix LED Lüfter draufschnallen oder sollte ich den Standart Lüfter da drauf lassen?


 
Klar kannst du auch machen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

Wobei der BitFenix glaube ich nicht so durchsatzstark kühlt wie der Thermalright.


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

Ich würde einen 4pin PWM-Lüfter als CPU-Kühlerlüfter verwenden.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde einen 4pin PWM-Lüfter als CPU-Kühlerlüfter verwenden.


 
Musst du nicht. 3Pin reicht auch.


----------



## ich111 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich würde einfach die Special Editon nehmen, da der mitgelieferte 140er bereits recht gut ist.

Edit: 17cm Schraubenzieher bereithalten, sonst wird die Montage etwas kompliziert


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach die Special Editon nehmen, da der mitgelieferte 140er bereits recht gut ist.


 
Ihm geht es wohl um LEDs.


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Also lasse ich den Standard Lüfter drauf :/ Sieht natürlich im Gesamtbild ein bissel Komisch aus.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

Musst ja nicht unbedingt den Macho nehmen wenn er dir Optisch nicht gefällt.


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Soll aber der beste sein :/ also stehe ich vor einem Problem


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

Ist nicht der beste
Poste mal ein paar die dir gefallen und wir sagen dir dann ob der was taugt


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

Der Macho ist nur in der Preis Leistung der beste. Ich finde ihn auch grottenhässlich. Unschöner Lüfter und unvernickelte Heatpipes. 

Die finde ich attraktiv:
Prolimatech Megahalems Black Series
Prolimatech Genesis
Alpenföhn K2
Alpenföhn Himalaya
be quiet! Dark Rock 2
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

Da wir Dich schon vom i7-3930K auf einen i5-3570K runtergequatscht haben (), lass Dir einen schicken und leistungsstarken Doppelturmkühler raus, z.B. den  EKL Alpenföhn K2

Nicht dass wir am Ende über einen AMD Bobcat reden


----------



## ich111 (28. Mai 2012)

Du kannst natürlich auch einen be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK017) | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen, der Macho ist aber eben nur 3° von den Top Kühlern entfernt und kostet wesentlich weniger

Bobcat FTW


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Nicht dass wir am Ende über einen AMD Bobcat reden


 
Bobcat ist immer noch besser als Bulldozer.


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

ich111 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst natürlich auch einen be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK017) | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen, der Macho ist aber eben nur 3° von den Top Kühlern entfernt und kostet wesentlich weniger
> 
> Bobcat FTW



Der sieht wirklich gut aus, wobei ich wirklich noch stark zwischen dem i5 und dem i7 3930 bin .


----------



## ich111 (28. Mai 2012)

Jetzt geht der ****** schon wieder los


----------



## ich111 (28. Mai 2012)

Sockel 2011 brauchst du zum zocken wirklich nicht. Hol dir lieber den 3570K und dann von dem Geld das du dir sparst in ein paar Jahren was neues

Edit: Steinigt mich: Mein erster Doppelpost


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Ja iwie will man immer das beste haben  tut mit doch auch leid maannn


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

Schwerpunkt ist Gaming. Da kommt nur der i5 3570K in Frage. Alles andere ist dafür Geldverschwendung.

Immer das beste? Spar in deinem Leben, sowie am Prozessor indem du 1155 nimmst - Und kauf dir in ein paar Jahren einen Panamera. Damit kannst du angeben!


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:
			
		

> Schwerpunkt ist Gaming. Da kommt nur der i5 3570K in Frage. Alles andere ist dafür Geldverschwendung.
> 
> Immer das beste? Spar in deinem Leben, sowie am Prozessor indem du 1155 nimmst - Und kauf dir in ein paar Jahren einen Panamera. Damit kannst du angeben!



Ja tut mir leid ihr habt ja recht  aber ich denk mal in 3 jahren kann ich mir von den 500€ gespartem geld kein panamera leisten :p


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Ja tut mir leid ihr habt ja recht  aber ich denk mal in 3 jahren kann ich mir von den 500€ gespartem geld kein panamera leisten :p


 
Wer den Cent nicht ehrt ist den Euro nicht Wert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wer den Cent nicht ehrt ist den Euro nicht Wert.


 
Klugscheißer
Na aber Recht hat er

Der i5 reicht zum zocken völlig


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Der sieht wirklich gut aus, wobei ich wirklich noch stark zwischen dem i5 und dem i7 3930 bin .


 
Exakt den Kühler hatte ich und der ist beim 3930k kläglich gescheitert.


----------



## sascha93 (28. Mai 2012)

Alles klar dann wird sas der i5 mit dem bequit dingen da  alle einverstanden ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

Jop


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Ja. Optisch ist der BeQuiet erste Klasse.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Der i5 reicht zum zocken völlig



'reicht' zum Zocken klingt immer so.. so. najaa. In Wahrheit ist der i5 wie fürs Gaming gemacht. Der stemmt alles in Spielen, einfach perfekt der i5!


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Alles klar dann wird sas der i5 mit dem bequit dingen da  alle einverstanden ?


 
Ja. Wenn Du magst, poste nochmal alles, bevor Du bestellst. Für den finalen Segen xD


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

Mache ich mich zum Feind wenn ich lieber auf den schwarzen Megahalems stehe?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> 'reicht' zum Zocken klingt immer so.. so. najaa. In Wahrheit ist der i5 wie fürs Gaming gemacht. Der stemmt alles in Spielen, einfach perfekt der i5!


 
Der i5 ist ausreichend. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Mache ich mich zum Feind wenn ich lieber auf den schwarzen Megahalems stehe?



Ja gegen den Dark Rock ist jeder andere Kühler nur eine Witzfigur. 
Das Teil ist extrem gut verarbeitet und wirkt mit der Platte oben drauf wie aus einem Guss. Da kann kein anderer Kühler mithalten.


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

Der i5 langweilt sich in den meisten Spielen (bei FullHD und hohen Grafikeinstellungen).


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der i5 ist ausreichend. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


 
Ich finde ihn vollkommen für Spiele und Multimedia. Und für den Geldbeutel.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ja gegen den Dark Rock ist jeder andere Kühler nur eine Witzfigur.
> Das Teil ist extrem gut verarbeitet und wirkt mit der Platte oben drauf wie aus einem Guss. Da kann kein anderer Kühler mithalten.



Ich finde genau Das unattraktiv.


----------



## ich111 (28. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Exakt den Kühler hatte ich und der ist beim 3930k kläglich gescheitert.


Du musst ihn ja auch auf 4,5GHz prügeln


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

Wenn er den mit dem Rock auf 4,5ghz hochprügelt fackelt seine Bude ab


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich finde genau Das unattraktiv.



Ich finde das sehr gut und ärgere mich dass das Teil zu schwach ist.



ich111 schrieb:


> Du musst ihn ja auch auf 4,5GHz prügeln



Das muss er abkönnen aber dass die Luftkühler da die Grätsche machen hätte ich echt nicht gedacht. Der 3930k ist bei dem Takt viel heißer als es der i7 920 noch war.



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wenn er den mit dem Rock auf 4,5ghz hochprügelt fackelt seine Bude ab


 
Bei 4,4GHz hat die CPU heruntergetaktet -- bei 95°.


----------



## ich111 (28. Mai 2012)

Es geht noch besser: Boxed Da bildet sich dann Plasma im Rechner


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde das sehr gut und ärgere mich dass das Teil zu schwach ist.


 
Du hast mit der H100 doch auch 75C° oder? Würdest du dir wünschen es gäbe eine 360er Version als Kompaktwakü?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Es geht noch besser: Boxed Da bildet sich dann Plasma im Rechner


 
Es gibt keine Boxed Kühler für Sandy E. Wenn du die riesige Packung aufmachst ist nur die kleine CPU drin. Sonst nichts. 

Wieso wohl bietet Intel keinen Boxed für die CPU an?  
Die wissen genau dass ein Boxed die CPU nicht schafft also haben sie den gleich weggelassen. 



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Du hast mit der H100 doch auch 75C° oder? Würdest du dir wünschen es gäbe eine 360er Version als Kompaktwakü?



Ich könnte ihn auch auf 70° kriegen aber ich will das Game hören und nicht nur die Lüfter.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

Ich denke der Alpenföhn Everest stemmt auch 2011 auf 4,5GHz


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich denke der Alpenföhn Everest stemmt auch 2011 auf 4,5GHz


 
Den kannst du aber nur auf dem Board verbauen wenn du kein Case benutzt. Denn da passt er nicht hinein.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

Benchtable ftw? 

Der Everest ist dann bei jeder 2011 CPU dabei.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Der Everest ist dann bei jeder 2011 CPU dabei.


 
Intel bietet als Aufpreis eine kompakte Wasserkühlung an wenn du Sandy E kaufen willst.
Ich glaube das ist eine von Antec. Steht eben nur Intel drauf.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe ich werde mit 78400mm² Kühlfläche keine Probleme beim Übertakten haben.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich werde mit 78400mm² Kühlfläche keine Probleme beim Übertakten haben.


 
Mach aus den mm² km² und dann klappt das.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

Da brauchst aber viele Radiatoren
Wie viele Cpu hast denn schon zerschossen?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Da brauchst aber viele Radiatoren
> Wie viele Cpu hast denn schon zerschossen?


 
Ich bin seit 20 Jahren dabei. Das weiß ich echt nicht. Hier und da kommt das schon mal vor. Auch Boards oder Grafikkarten.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

Hast du schon nen Sandy E zeschossen?


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube da war mal was, uhh, das sieht der Geldbeutel aber gar nicht gerne


----------



## ich111 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube er hat 3 verschiedene gebraucht um auf 4,5GHz zu kommen Wahrscheinlich hat er die anderen aber nicht geschrottet sondern zurückgeschickt


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2012)

Ne, er hat 3 verschiedene Prozzis gebraucht, um einen auf 4.5Ghz zu prügeln


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

Wenn man zu viel Geld hat
Würde ich auch mal gerne Probieren


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2012)

Hätte auch nichts dagegen...Nur das Geld ist so eine Sache


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

Er hätte uns doch einen schenken können


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2012)

genau...

Hier, hast du 3 Cores Power und hier coroc sind die anderen 3


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

Besser als gar keine Cores
Er hatte doch drei, da häte jeder einen eigenen bekommen können


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

Ich wette es sind auch ein paar gebrutzelt, obwohl, gebratenner Prozzi, wollte ich schon immer mal probieren


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. Mai 2012)

Ein bisschen Ketchup drauf und gut ist


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

Ja, schmeckt super


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. Mai 2012)

Ich finde da fehlt die Currywurst


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

Ne, die Beilage fehlt... Dazu passen diverse CPU-Kühler ganz gut, und der Teller ist ein MoBo

Aber jetzt B2Topic


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. Mai 2012)

Ähh was war die Topic?


----------



## ich111 (29. Mai 2012)

Kein Wunder, dass ihr so viele Beiträge generiert (ab in die Rumpelkammer)


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

OT: Rumpelkammerbeiträge werden nicht gewertet


----------



## ich111 (29. Mai 2012)

Deswegen soll man da ja solchen Schmarrn ja reinposten

B2T: Vor dem Bestellen kannst du wie von Softy schon erwähnt deine Config nochmal posten


----------



## sascha93 (29. Mai 2012)

Werde ich machen  kleines update: keine neuen Ereignisse


----------



## sascha93 (29. Mai 2012)

Wollte jetzt die Sleeves bestellen, habe die sachen ja bereits schon hier eeingeschrieben. Kann ich das dann so bestellen oder gibt es daran was auszusetzen :/?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Mai 2012)

Kannst du die Sleeve's und Werkzeuge nochmal zeigen die du kaufen magst?


----------



## sascha93 (29. Mai 2012)

*Pin-Remover von MOLEX - Das Original**1X*
*Pin-Remover 4-Pin - Save My Wallet**1X*
*Pre-Cut Schrumpfschlauch SMALL - ROT* *2X
**MDPC Konjunkturpaket* *1X
**Sleeve SMALL - ROT**2X*


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Mai 2012)

Sieht einwandfrei aus. Kannst du so bestellen.


----------



## sascha93 (29. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Sieht einwandfrei aus. Kannst du so bestellen.


 

Habe ich  Freue mich schon wie ein Kind darauf  endlich wieder Pakete  melde mich dann wenn im Laufe der Woche Pakete eintrudeln


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Habe ich  Freue mich schon wie ein Kind darauf  endlich wieder Pakete  melde mich dann wenn im Laufe der Woche Pakete eintrudeln


 
Freu dich auf das individuelle Paket von Nils. 
Freut mich wenn du Bilder von den qualitativ hochwertigen Sleeve's machst, und sie hier zeigst.


----------



## sascha93 (29. Mai 2012)

Sobald das Paket da ist lasse ich es dich Wissen  dann könnt ihr mir erstmal mit Rat und tat helfen  freue mich schon wenn der Pc fertig ist


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

Und die Bilder nicht vergessen


----------



## sascha93 (29. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Bilder nicht vergessen



Nein die kriegt ihr dann sofort


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Nein die kriegt ihr dann sofort


 
Bin ich ja froh


----------



## sascha93 (29. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder von dem Tower gemacht :






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2012)

Sieht sehr schick aus 

Ob da alles reinpasst


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Mai 2012)

Das Shinobi hat jetzt 4x USB 3.0? Ist ja klasse.
Hast du auch schon die andere Hardware?


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

Gut gemacht Schöne Bilder, nur ich mag das Window nicht so gerne Leiden, aber das ist Geschmakssache...


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

Sehr schick. 
Was ist das ganz links für ein Anschluss? Ist das USB 2?

Zwei Bilder gehen nicht.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> nur ich mag das Window nicht so gerne Leiden, aber das ist Geschmakssache...


 
Genau das Fenster. Das ist ja auch anders. War das nicht sonst dreieckig? Jetzt ist es wie beim BitFenix Colossus.


----------



## sascha93 (29. Mai 2012)

Besser als ao eine Blechwand  
Netzteil und Lüfter kommen noch + sleeves... Den rest kann ich erst Bestellen wenn ich weiss wie hoch die Reparation von meinem ***** Wagen ist.


----------



## sascha93 (29. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schick.
> Was ist das ganz links für ein Anschluss? Ist das USB 2?
> 
> Zwei Bilder gehen nicht.



Das ist irgendso ein power- connect teil zum laden deines iphones ect


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2012)

Das nennt sich SuperCharge Anschluss oder so


----------



## sascha93 (29. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Das nennt sich SuperCharge Anschluss oder so



Richtig  bin wirklich gespannt wie das alles im Pc aussehen wird


----------



## sascha93 (30. Mai 2012)

Sry wegen der Doppelpost.

Ich wollte nur mal Fragen ob ich mit dem Bluray Laufwerk auch CD und Dvd abspielen kann. Kann ich damit auch alles Brennen ? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG BH10LS38 Blu-ray bulk


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2012)

Ja, das geht alles. Wenn Du aber noch eine Abspiel-Software für BluRays brauchst, solltest Du die retail-Variante kaufen: 

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/52372/LG+BH10LS38+Blu-Ray+Brenner+Retail.article

Freeware gibt es da nämlich keine.


----------



## sascha93 (30. Mai 2012)

Kannst du mir mal ein ganz normales cd laufwerk schicken? Das würde mir für den anfan erstmal reichen  die kosten ja nicht viel


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal ein ganz normales cd laufwerk schicken? Das würde mir für den anfan erstmal reichen  die kosten ja nicht viel


 

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/46257/LG+GH24NS+bare+schwarz.article


----------



## sascha93 (30. Mai 2012)

Sleeves sind bestellt und laut Hardwareversand sind die Sachen heute verschickt worden, mal gucken wann sie dann bei mir ankommen


----------



## Vasili8181 (31. Mai 2012)

hi,
ich wollte die neue ASUS GTX680 DCII Top kaufen.
Weiss einer was für ein Netzteil auf der Verpackung empfohlen wird?


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

Was Asus empfiehlt ist unwichtig.
Die Asus ist aber nicht die beste weil recht laut.
Da du ein 650 Watt Netzteil hast -- sofern die Signatur stimmt -- brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Die Karte wird problemlos laufen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Asus ist aber nicht die beste weil recht laut.


 
Warum ist die 680er von Asus so laut und die 670er Asus aus einem Case nicht wirklich rauszuhören?


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> hi,
> ich wollte die neue ASUS GTX680 DCII Top kaufen.
> Weiss einer was für ein Netzteil auf der Verpackung empfohlen wird?


 
mach doch einen eigenen Thread auf


----------



## Vasili8181 (31. Mai 2012)

Es geht hier um hilfe

das Netzteil ist defekt.
Heute kammen die neuen Netzteile von Be quiet P10er serie.

Was steht auf der Verpackung?


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2012)

Was auf der Verpackung steht, ist völlig Banane. Denn die müssen auch sicherstellen, dass die Karte mit einem hochgelabelten Crap-Netzteil läuft. Ein Straight Power E9 480 reicht völlig aus, auch zum Übertakten.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Es geht hier um hilfe
> 
> das Netzteil ist defekt.
> Heute kammen die neuen Netzteile von Be quiet P10er serie.
> ...


 
Das habe ich doch gesagt. Was auf der Verpackung steht ist völlig irrelevant.
Du hast doch das 650 Watt Netzteil oder?


----------



## sascha93 (2. Juni 2012)

So heute ist alles auf ein Schlag gekommen  hier die ersten Bilder :


----------



## coroc (2. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder und Sleeve


----------



## sascha93 (2. Juni 2012)

Habe wirklich schiss mit dem sleeven von dem Netzteil :/


----------



## sascha93 (2. Juni 2012)

So erster Lüfter ist versleevt


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Juni 2012)

sascha93 schrieb:


> So erster Lüfter ist versleevt


 
Bitte Bild davon.

Und wie war's?


----------



## sascha93 (2. Juni 2012)

Ear eig ganz easy habe nur schiss vor dem netzteil :/ Foto packe ich gleich rein.


----------



## ich111 (2. Juni 2012)

Nummeriere die Kabel einfach durch und bearbeite Stecker für Stecker, dann kann man da eigentlich nix falsch machen


----------



## coroc (2. Juni 2012)

Immernoch keine Bilder, hopp, mach schon


----------



## sascha93 (2. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Immernoch keine Bilder, hopp, mach schon



War gerade im Krankenhaus :/ gehirnerschütterung. ! Die Bilder kommen morgen! Tut mir leid


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2012)

Bist du beim Einbauen vor Freude hoch gesprungen und gegen die Decke geknallt?


----------



## coroc (2. Juni 2012)

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Onkeldieter (2. Juni 2012)

Wusste garnicht das sleeven so gefährlich ist

Ne gute Besserung dir!


----------



## sascha93 (2. Juni 2012)

Ein Arbeitsunfall... Habe Dickes Stromkabel geschnitten und habe das Ende direkt auf dem Kopf bekommen.


----------



## coroc (2. Juni 2012)

Aua...Das tut weh

Zum sleeven passend gemacht?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2012)

Das tut mir sehr Leid. 
Dann erhohl dich mal ordentlich.


----------



## ich111 (2. Juni 2012)

Gute Besserung


----------



## sascha93 (2. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Aua...Das tut weh
> 
> Zum sleeven passend gemacht?



Wie meinst du das denn ? ? Das war 4X120 quadrat fahls einen euch das erwas sgen sollte :/ danke für die Wünsche. Werde versuchen Morgen mal ein paar Bilder von dem Sleeve/ Lüfter hochzuladen.


----------



## coroc (2. Juni 2012)

Mach das


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (3. Juni 2012)

Wenn du eine Gehirnerschütterung hast, solltest du dich schonen. Sowenig stehen und sitzen wie möglich. Viel schlafen. (liegend)

Es wird niemand sauer sein, wenn du die Bilder heute nicht lieferst. Wichtig ist, dass du Gesund wirst.


----------



## sascha93 (3. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du eine Gehirnerschütterung hast, solltest du dich schonen. Sowenig stehen und sitzen wie möglich. Viel schlafen. (liegend)
> 
> Es wird niemand sauer sein, wenn du die Bilder heute nicht lieferst. Wichtig ist, dass du Gesund wirst.



Ich danke euch wirklich für euer verständniss. Bin das ganze Wochenende nur am liegen, und nachts am Kotzen, dazu kommt Fieber übelkeit und die schlimmsten Kopfschmerzen die ich je hatte.


Gruss saacha


----------



## coroc (3. Juni 2012)

Gute Besserung und schlaf gut!!


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2012)

Das ist doch selbstverständlich. Gute Besserung noch mal


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2012)

Lass dir Zeit. Bilder und Sleeves laufen nicht weg.


----------



## sascha93 (4. Juni 2012)

Hätte mal ne Frage, undzwar wollt ich nur mal kurz Wissen ob ich das Netzteil schon vor dem restlichen Hardware zeug einbauen kann.


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2012)

Ja, das kannst Du machen. Sind aber eh nur 4 Schrauben und das ist in 5 Minuten erledigt.


----------



## sascha93 (4. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das kannst Du machen. Sind aber eh nur 4 Schrauben und das ist in 5 Minuten erledigt.



Alles klar! dankeschön.


----------



## sascha93 (4. Juni 2012)

Sehe gerade das die Lüfter alle ein Led stecker haben, nehme mal ander ist dafür das die Lüfter leuchten, nur fragt sich jetzt wo ich diese einstecken werde? Hat das Mainboard überhaupt genügend Anschlüsse dafür ?


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2012)

Dann hast Du sicher die BitFenix Spectre? Die Power LED-Anschlüsse kannst Du weglassen, der Lüfter leuchtet trotzdem (drehzahlabhängig).


----------



## sascha93 (4. Juni 2012)

Wofür ist der Anschluss denn da ?


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, damit die LED's auch bei reduzierter Drehzahl volles Rohr leuchten.


----------

